# Film to DVD Transfer Lens Considerations



## packrat79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Transferring film to DVD is quite a technical feat, at least if you want the best results like I do. The setup I currently use one that was purchased on eBay for around $2k, I bought it second hand for cheap as it needed some repair. I do not know exactly who made it. I've attached a picture of it; as you can see, the projector is on the left and a camera (currently a Sony Exwave) at the right. The projector lens has been removed, and a special zoom lens attached to the camera that allows it to shoot directly into the projector gate. As you may have guessed, post-processing is required to correct the orientation of the image. Otherwise, this produces very good results, but the biggest disadvantage is that I'm limited to using a camera that will accept this particular lens. What I want to do, is modify this so I can use any common HD camcorder without having to make any modifications to the camera itself.
  I would like my rig to work something like this one:

Movie Film Projector Telecine Video Transfer Dual 8 REG 8 AND Super 8 Silent | eBay

  The only thing I need to figure out is how to replicate this lens assembly. It's unlikely that the seller would sell only the lens, and even less likely he'd give any details as to how he built it, so I'm not even going to waste my time asking. I suspect it's made with commonly available parts (especially the ABS elbow joint that houses it) and anyone with a bit of knowledge of optics could figure it out. Or perhaps someone could direct me towards a viable alternative.
  Thanks for any advice.


----------

